# Is there a workaround to allow TiVo Stream to allow shows to download in background?



## tymbo (Jul 17, 2009)

Whenever I switch apps, the download PAUSES. No other apps are running. I can be in the TiVo app, mark the amount downloaded so far, press the home screen and wait 30 seconds, and return back to find out the download has been paused. It resumes immediately, though.

Ultimately, I would love to be able to multitask without having to have the app in the front all the time. I would like to browse Safari or read an ibook while the download continues in the background.

Has anyone found a workaround that will allow show downloads to progress while in the background?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

If there is a way to do it I'd like to know as well... I think someone mentioned in the past even if an App allows it, iOS only allows 10 minute downloads in background mode which wouldn't be much better either.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. There is an Apple limitation that downloads can only resume in the background for 10 minutes after the app loses focus. I think TiVo did the pause to limit confusion.

In iOS7 there is a way to request access to extended background downloads. Hopefully they'll eventually add that feature.


----------



## kduchow (Dec 14, 2010)

They should be able to do this in iOS 7, I agree. Glympse keeps itself alive in the background for as long as the Glympse lasts, and it's using the battery hogging GPS.

This about screwed me when leaving for Thanksgiving this year. I started a bunch of downloads and then just let the iPad sit. It timed out and locked the screen and the download paused. They should at least let you know that's going to happen, as it isn't obvious.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It should keep the iPad alive automatically. I downloaded a bunch of stuff last year before going on a business trip and it kept my iPad awake for like 3 hours while it downloaded all the stuff I queued.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Has anyone tried the jailbreak app Background Manager? 

It is designed to allow the app to continue to run in the background - so in theory, it should allow you to continue to download.


----------

